# Mortgage rates - predictions?



## nelly (29 Sep 2006)

Hi All, just wanted to get the discussion going regading the 2 expected hikes in mortgage rates and where you think they might go and why. 
We got our introductory rate offer almost a year ago, 2.75 and are now  looking at a rate nearer 5. Although we can take the increase for a while before we would be forced to fix I must say its a bit spooky for FTB's. 
So, a bit of crystal ball economics please....


----------

